# Is it weird for someone with SA to major in psychology/sociology/etc.?



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm trying to decide on a major and right now I'm going over my options. One thing that I've been thinking about is that wouldn't it be like a fish out of water story if someone who has social issues decides to major in something that's social (i.e. psychology, sociology, education, etc.)? This thought has been making me hesitant about pursuing those majors.

Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I have SA and I'm majoring in psychology. However, every program is really social anyway. Although it seems like chemistry or engineering is less social if you want to pursue higher education you will be expected to be a teacher's assistant (perhaps teaching classes or tutoring students), doing group discussions, participating in classes, and attending conferences. So either way you will have to do all these things no matter what your major is.

I rarely say much at meetings or in class but I still get by so it can be done.


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

lol i'm majoring in both psychology and social science (which sociology branches from). the irony right?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

not at all. my sister got her bachelors in psychology and she has SA.


----------



## riptide (Nov 22, 2013)

Psychology major here, hi! Hey, doctors are not immune to disease and illness


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

Wouldn't having SA give you an advantage, having first hand knowledge of your subject matter.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Not at all. I majored in history, and I specialize in social history. Your struggles with anxiety can potentially help you with this. As a result of our problems with tend to think about psychology and related disciplines more than the average person, and this insight can help us understand the discipline.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Elros said:


> Wouldn't having SA give you an advantage, having first hand knowledge of your subject matter.


This^.

Knowledge can help set you free. And suffering with this symptom may provide an edge in motivation.

I made it no secret that I had drug problems and have been in out patient therpies and seen many psychiatrists over my life. Some of them have become who they are as a result of recovery from their problem and want of being in the business of helping others. But most I've found are qualified only on paper. I've never been treated by anyone with the kind of experiences I've had. Some resent that I know things that they weren't taught and haven't yet figured out--doubtless as it is that they will ever. One thing that really honks me off about the mental health profession is how typical it is for them to never even ask if you might have physical pain (rather than psychological) that is at the core of why one returns to drug/alcohol abuse. It's especially annoying that Freud still affects thinking in that field even though a quater centurly has passed since the SSRI was invented. I won't lie and say i don't enjoy getting high, but it was only after many therpies that I realized that I had had a sine injury in my teens had such peculiar manifestations that I just had to resign myself to working in spite of my constant pain. And I had gotten to the point where I let them lead me into Freudian rationale for my behavior instead of persuing resolution of the pain I was squelching. MRIs hadn't been invented yet when I had the accident. And now I am sure that the nature of my illness is physical and not mental. What I suffer from (other than a herniated disk) is spinal stenosis. And what that evil condition does is give you symptoms often far away from the location of the problem.

I was so bothered by it that I took leaps of faith on sugeries which were always unsuccessful. The MRIs turned up two serious stenosis sites and epidural steroid injections into those exact sites have cleared away these other symptoms which were far away. I have a mid-back problem which bothers me in my left foot. I've had tarsal tunnel release and tailors bunion surgery where they boke my bones and shortened them and put screws in. And the result? Nothing. One shot in the stenosis location and my foot feels healed. Same thing with my throat and side of my face. I even had my tonsils out as an adult as I was told that's why I feel this horrible neuralgia in my jaw and the left side of my face. That crap kept me awake for years and led to benzo addictions. Turns out an MRI shows cervical stenosis. I got the shot of the steroid in the right spot and all the misery went away. So for years i had stupid therapists insisting I go to NA and get "god in my life" and crap like that when it was treatable spine problems.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Sociology major here. I actually majored in this because I wanted to learn more about humanity because I felt so socially inept. I thought if I studied human behavior and society that I would understand it better. I also thought I wanted to help people. I regret my choice of major now because it won't get me a good job. My choice was too idealistic. You need a graduate degree for a sociology degree to be worth much of anything in the job market.

If you can do a math or science major I would recommend it. Here's a list of the best and worst paying majors that might be useful to look at.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm a psychology major, but I want to do child development/developmental neuroscience research instead of becoming a therapist.


----------



## crypticase (Sep 15, 2013)

I actually think most SA would be more interested in psychology. It's a way of not only learning about yourself, but of being able to help other people in a similar situation. Personally, in considering psychiatric pharmacy in the future.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I have SA and i'm majoring in Neuroscience and interested in understanding the biological basis of behavior


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

nightwalker said:


> I have SA and i'm majoring in Neuroscience and interested in understanding the biological basis of behavior


I wish I would have gone this route.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

mcmuffinme said:


> I wish I would have gone this route.


I'm not sure if this was the best route for me in terms of getting a job. I feel like I'm limited to just research and academia...


----------



## layla21 (Dec 1, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm a psychology major, but I want to do child development/developmental neuroscience research instead of becoming a therapist.


Oh my god that's exactly what I want to do. Im currently majoring in psychology. I developed an interest in child development when I used to baby sit. Its so interesting how children learn, first they know nothing and then they have a mind of there own


----------



## addie20t (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm also in psychology! lol but i'm really not sure what to do after that major ._.


----------



## Endry (Dec 3, 2013)

it's normal really, pursuing field that you're already familiar with


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm doing Sociology- it's great, and very interesting for someone with SA. I'm sure Psych would be too.


----------

